# Falconry



## Aurelian (May 25, 2013)

I've always been interested in it and wanted to add it to my stories but I never got around to doing any research. If any of you know something about it please send it my way I would be very grateful for anything you could send my way.


----------



## wordwalker (May 25, 2013)

Mercedes Lackey is one place to start. I don't know if she's done any books especially about falconry (and she's willing to do Larger and Smarter birds that don't make good examples), but in real life she's a licensed falconer.


----------



## skip.knox (May 28, 2013)

Or you could go to the source:  Emperor Frederick II.  He wrote a book on falconry that is still used to this day (he lived in the 13th century).

But, before you ask, you should do your own research. You will get further if you say "I have checked X and Y and Z, and now I have questions A and B and C" than if you just ask a vague, general question. I mean, if you can't be bothered to do your own research, how good of a work do you expect to write?


----------



## Aurelian (May 29, 2013)

I was being intentionally vague, I didn't want to put a cap on anything someone might tell me. They may correct me on something I thought was true or they could add depth to something I already knew. Thanks for your suggestion but please don't have to insult me by calling me lazy


----------



## SeverinR (May 29, 2013)

wordwalker said:


> Mercedes Lackey is one place to start. I don't know if she's done any books especially about falconry (and she's willing to do Larger and Smarter birds that don't make good examples), but in real life she's a licensed falconer.



90% of what I know about falconry, I learned from her writings in her books.  Any of her books with griffons in it, shares information about falconry.
Unless you like her writing, I wouldn't recommend trying to get information out of her works.

I did attend an SCA event that told about falconry. Mostly what it takes to legally become a falconeer in the US and Ohio.
I think only a Kestrel and one other bird of prey is legal to keep for beginner falconeering in OHio. (oh, North America)
Falconry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"In North America only the American Kestrel and the Red-tailed Hawk are permitted for a beginner falconer during his/her apprenticeship, except in Alaska"
Falconeering is allowed in all US states except Hawaii.

I wouldn't make falconeering a big part of your book unless you do research, it isn't a simple subject.  They are not pets. They aren't like a trained dog.
The bird of prey and the falconer are partners, the bird can fly away and never return at any time its released.

You don't have to become a master in it, but you can't fake it either and it is an interesting topic.


----------



## Kahle (May 31, 2013)

Might want to look into "My Side of the Mountain." Its a short, simple read and centers almost completely on basic falconry, some of it in survival situations. It's fiction, but it might at least give you an idea of how the practice has been portrayed, as well as how the relationship between the two beings works.


----------



## skip.knox (May 31, 2013)

I didn't mean to offend, Aurelian. But you did not say you were being intentionally vague; you just sounded like someone who had never done any research (your words). 

In addition to the other suggestions, you should look on YouTube. Sometimes visuals can provide key details.


----------

